# PM counter



## drakesaxprof (Dec 21, 2003)

Oddly enough, my PM counter suddenly jumped from 0 to 65,534. I'd like to think I was that popular, but it's not the case.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Was there 65,534 PMs in your inbox? If so, maybe that you really are that popular  Or,if it's all 'hate mail' well maybe that you're the problem   

That's probably like some sort of a bug. Don't know how to explain it. Have you cleared your cookie cash recently? Doing so often solve a lot of mysterious ploblems like that.

If the problem persist, let us know. Or if other people experience the same thing, again let us know.


----------



## davecoldron (Jul 1, 2006)

I was about to report that too - thought it might be limited to firefox but I tried IE and its the same.

Cleared cache - no difference.


----------

